# Infos Gesucht



## Basti2209 (21. Dezember 2020)

Moin Moin

Ich habe kürzlich von einem Familienmitglied 3 Angeln geschenkt bekommen. Laut seiner Aussage sind die Ruten schon über 40 Jahre alt. 
Es sind 2 Karpfen und eine Hecht Rute. 
Im Internet habe ich keine weiteren Informationen gefunden. Vielleicht kennt einer von euch diese Modelle und kann mir genaueres erzählen. Mich würde auch interessieren mit welchen Rollen ich damit am besten (gelegentlich) Fischen kann .

vg


----------



## Thomas. (22. Dezember 2020)

bei der zweiten Rute sind sich Balzer und Daiwa beim WG wohl nicht einig geworden, wenigstens bei der Länge sind sie einer Meinung


----------



## eiszeit (22. Dezember 2020)

Basti2209 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Ich habe kürzlich von einem Familienmitglied 3 Angeln geschenkt bekommen. Laut seiner Aussage sind die Ruten schon über 40 Jahre alt.
> Es sind 2 Karpfen und eine Hecht Rute.
> ...



DAM Taunus-Serie, kam 1970 auf den Markt, es gab sie in drei Modelle, 3,80m, 4,50m und 5,50m, Glas/Phenolharz, deine 4,50m Rute kostete damals 79,00DM und hatte 6 Teile. Einsatzgebiet zum Stipp- und Grundangeln.
Balzer/Daiwa, Weser Serie, kam 1973 auf den Markt, es gab sie in drei Modellen, 4,40m, 5,30m und 6,10m, Transportlänge  ca. 1,20m, deine 4,40m Rute kostete damals 69,00DM, Einsatzgebiet wie vor.
??? evtl. nicht in Deutschland angeboten


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Dezember 2020)

Rute Nr. 3 könnte in Italien angeboten worden sein, das Logo hat ein bißchen Ähnlichkeit mit dem von Technisub, einer italienischen Tauchsportmarke. Evtl. ein Urlaubskauf? 

Möchtest du auf den Ruten Vintage-Rollen fischen?  Dann würde ich dir welche von DAM, BALZER und DAIWA empfehlen! 
Zu Modellen und Rollengrößen kann dir "Eiszeit" bestimmt einige Empfehlungen geben... 
Als Schnur auf jeden Fall Mono, evtl. 0,25er bis 0,35er.


----------



## Bilch (22. Dezember 2020)

Zu der DAM Rute könnte eine Quick 330 passen (was meinst Du, @eiszeit?), bei Daiwa Rollen bin ich aber überfragt.


----------



## eiszeit (22. Dezember 2020)

Ja eine DAM 330 passt da genau, auf die Daiwa eine 8300 oder eine 7350 RL.
Dann noch eine 30er oder 35 Mono


----------



## Basti2209 (22. Dezember 2020)

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Könnte man dann mit den passenden Combos auch heute noch ohne Probleme auf Karpfen angeln oder sollte ich besser auf kleinere Fische gehen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Dezember 2020)

Basti2209 schrieb:


> Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Könnte man dann mit den passenden Combos auch heute noch ohne Probleme auf Karpfen angeln oder sollte ich besser auf kleinere Fische gehen.



Lass dich mal überraschen, was anbeißt! Mit den Ruten macht doch JEDER Fisch Spaß!  Egal, welche Rollen du verwendest, als Monoschnur kann ich dir die CAMTEC oder die Broad von Owner empfehlen, beide von Balzer. 
Ne gute Vintage-Schnur wäre eine PLATIL STRONG von Balzer oder eine DAMYL (Imperial) von DAM.


----------



## Basti2209 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich werde es im Frühjahr mal ausprobieren wenn ich die passenden Rollen dazu habe.

Ich habe eben bei mir im Schuppen eine Silstar FX35 ausgegraben. Weiß einer von euch genaueres? Seit wann es die gibt und worauf man damit fischen kann?


----------



## Bilch (22. Dezember 2020)

Basti2209 schrieb:


> Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Könnte man dann mit den passenden Combos auch heute noch ohne Probleme auf Karpfen angeln oder sollte ich besser auf kleinere Fische gehen.


Kein Problem, schau Dir im Vintage-Angeln-Thread mal an, was für Fische man mit diesen alten Geräten aus dem Wasser ziehen kann   

Bei den alten Rollen muss man manchmal die eine oder andere Bremscheibe austauschen. Und es wäre auch gut, wenn Du sie selber warten kannst. Abet keine Sorge, ist alles keine besondere Kunst und hier im Board wirst Du alle nötige Infos bekommen.


----------



## eiszeit (22. Dezember 2020)

Basti2209 schrieb:


> Ich werde es im Frühjahr mal ausprobieren wenn ich die passenden Rollen dazu habe.
> 
> Ich habe eben bei mir im Schuppen eine Silstar FX35 ausgegraben. Weiß einer von euch genaueres? Seit wann es die gibt und worauf man damit fischen kann?


Ah die Silstar FX 35, kam 1991 auf den Markt. Sie kam aus der Modellreihe FX25, 35, 45 und 50.
Es gab die FX 35 in 6 Farben, sie kostete damals 39,00, hat ein Schnurvermögen von 100m/0,35mm
und sie ist eine Rolle der unteren Mittelklasse (meine Meinung).
Entwickelt und gebaut wurde sie in Busan/Korea von der Fa. Silver Star.
Die Fa. Silver Star war Mitte/Ende der 80er/ Anfang der 90er -und auch noch später- ein richtig großer "Player" in Sachen Rollen- und Rutenherstellung.
Sie hatte einen Rollenausstoß von rd. 200.000/Mon. und hatte Ende der 80er Jahre rd. 1500 Rutenmodelle im Angebot.
Zahlreiche bekannte Marken (z.B. und z. T. auch DAM) hatten dort die Ruten her. Bei einem Monatslohn von damals 250DM
für die Arbeiter dort, konnte man sehr günstig produzieren.

Hab gerade kein Foto der FX 35 zur Hand.
Hier ein Foto der FX 40, sie war das Vorgängermodell.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Kein Problem, schau Dir im Vintage-Angeln-Thread mal an, was für Fische man mit diesen alten Geräten aus dem Wasser ziehen kann


Hallo,

eben, da müssten wir Alten früher ja sonst alles Deppen gewesen sein .

Lajos, seit 60 Jahren lizenzierter Fischer, vorher fünf Jahre Schwarzanglererfahrung .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Dezember 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hab gerade kein Foto der FX 35 zur Hand.



Ich möchte meinen ich hatte diese FX35 auch mal, Korpus war in rot gehalten mit goldener oder silberner Aufschrift.
War einfache günstige Technik, hat aber erstaunlicherweise ein paar Jahre gut durchgehalten.


----------



## Bilch (22. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eben, da müssten wir Alten früher ja sonst alles Deppen gewesen sein .
> 
> Lajos, seit 60 Jahren lizenzierter Fischer, vorher fünf Jahre Schwarzanglererfahrung .


Eigentlich habe ich was anderes im Hinterkopf gehabt, nämlich dass diese Geräte eben mindestens 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich was anderes im Hinterkopf gehabt, nämlich dass diese Geräte eben mindestens 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben


Hallo,  

schon klar. Wollte auch nur darlegen, dass man mit dem "alten Geraffel" durchaus noch Fische fangen kann.
Wenn ich daran zurückdenke, mit was für Ruten wir damals (Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er Jahre) beim Casting, damals noch Turnierwerfen genannt, doch für beachtliche Leistungen vollbrachten und das nicht mit Spezialruten, wir warfen in der Jugendgruppe in der Zeit in der Gebrauchsgeräteklasse. Das heisst, mit den bescheidenen Geräten, mit denen wir auch angelten. Mein Freund wurde bei Fliege-Weit mit 33 Metern damals, 1963, Bayerischer Meister und ich hatte keine Probleme mit einer 1,80 Meter Vollglasrute, mit einer 20er Mono und einem 10 Gramm Gewicht 50 Meter zu werfen und zwar echte, gemessene Meter.
Meine erste Fliegenrute ist von 1961, die habe ich noch und fische sie manchmal auch. Da werfe ich immer noch, wenns denn sein muss, 25 Meter. Früher war hier bei mir mit runden 30 Metern Schluss. Habe also im Alter nicht viel eingebüßt .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

